# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  Me3za

## zizoYAzizo

دى شويه صور انا صورتها وانا مسافر  :: 

اضغط على الصوره لتكبيرها  ::hop::  

[zIMG]http://gallery.egyptsons.com/data/media/13/21072006001.jpg[/zIMG]

[zIMG]http://gallery.egyptsons.com/data/media/13/21072006.jpg[/zIMG]

[zIMG]http://gallery.egyptsons.com/data/media/13/22072006004.jpg[/zIMG]

[zIMG]http://gallery.egyptsons.com/data/media/13/21072006002.jpg[/zIMG]

[zIMG]http://gallery.egyptsons.com/data/media/13/22072006001.jpg[/zIMG]

----------


## ابن البلد

حلوة الصورة يا زيزوووووووووووووووووو


ماءءءءءءءءءء

----------


## العندليب الأسمر

حلو أوي المكان ده يا زيزو
عاوزين نبقي نروح زيارة عندكو  :: 
تسلم إيدك يا زيزو علي الصور الجميلة دي ...
عاجباني أوي والله  ::

----------


## أمة الله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

حلوين اوى يا زيزو يسلموا ايديك

----------


## قلب مصر

ايه يا زيزو الجمال دا 

قصدى أيه المعيز العسل دى

والله انا فى حاجة كدة بتخلينى احب المعيز واحب العب معاهم لله فى لله

المعزة اللى فى الصورة القبل الأخيرة شكلها حلو قوى وكانت بتسبل بعنيها 

خدت بالك انت من الحكاية دى ولا لاء

ولعلمك المعيز من اكثر الحيوانات ثقافة وعلم 

لأن من أهم أنواع الغذاء عندها انها بتتغذى على الكتب والأوراق وتلتهمها التهاما شديدا

----------


## saladino

*تصويرك يازيزووو ههههههههههههه

تصوير جديد ومتميز بس كدا بداية مش حلووةةة 
ربنا يستر على الصور الجاية ههههههههههههههه


شكرا يازيزو صور مفاجاءة*

----------


## حنـــــان

القطة جميلة جدا جدا
كنت تحط صور قطط أكتر
بس كلهم حلوين يا زيزو تسلم ايدك

----------


## Abdou Basha

So Cute
 ::

----------


## عصفور الشعر

بصراحه أنت أبدعت أكثر ما أبدعت يا زيزو فى أختيار العنوان ههههههههههههههههه

عنوان الموضوع لذيذ .. ويشد فعلا .. أنا قلت ايه حكاية المعزه دى .. تكونشى نوع جديد من العربيات ..خصوصا انك كاتب معزه بالانجليزى ..اأنا قلت دى عربيه  مصنعه بمصر .. على أساس أسمع انى  فيه التمساحه والخنزيره  . وكده هههههههههههههههه

الصور لذيذه ودمها خفيف يا بوحميد .. تشكر والله  عليها .. وتشجع الواحد انه يبدا فى التصوير .. وعرض الصوره هنا

مع خالص حبى

خوك

توت  :f2:

----------


## أم أحمد

انا برضه لفت نظري العنوان زي عصفور الشعر بالظبط وعمالة ااقول ايه حكاية معزة دي
لما افتح واشوف لقيتها معزة بجد هههههه
حلوة الصور يا زيزو

----------


## Amira

*يا معزتين في العلالي يا مأمأتكم دوا  

بس أيه دا يا زيزو  كله معيز معيز مافيش أنارب 

جميلية الطبيعة المعيزية دي يا زيزو*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

[frame="2 70"]
ابن البلــد

ههههههههههههههه حقيقى والله مش عارف اقلك ايه غير اتفضل معاهم  :Eat:  
شكرا يابوحميد ماااااااااااااااااااااااااااء

العندليب الاسمر

تعالى ونورنا ياعندليب والله القاعده هناك تنسيك كل الى وراك والى قدامك
فى يوم هرتب زياره ونروح كلنا ان شاء الله 

امــة الله 

شكرا يام نهال على حضورك وتشرفيك بالزياره 

قلب مصر 

والله انا اول مره اسافر والاقى كل حاجه والده هناك يعنى دول اشبال تحت 30 يوم وكان فيه كمان حمار جميل كده بتاع شهر بردو وعجل رضيع هههههههههههههه وكلهم اشبال حقيقى 
بس يمكن  المعيز هيا الى عانت معايا فى اللعب علشان خاطر اصغرهم جسما كنت باخدهم وافسح المعيز ههههههههه شكرا لحضورك وعلى المعلومات القيمه المعزه بتقول ماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااق علشان واكله ملزمه نحو 

صلادينو 

ايه رايك فى البدايه سبولى بس الكاميرا يومين وانا اروقلكو القاعه ههههههههههههههه 
معيز على خرفان على قطط على الى انت عايزه لو عايز معزه براسين مافيش مشاكل ههههههههه 
شكرا ياباشا 


حنان 

شكرا يانونا وياستى المره الجايه ابقى انزل واجيبلك معايا بدل القطه اتنين اهى قطط بلدى وزى الف  :y:  

عبده باشا 

شكرا ياجميل على الحضور ولمشاركه ان شاء الله نجيب صور تانى  

عصفور الشعر 

حبيبى واخويا فعلا منور ياجميل الموضوع وشكرا على التواجد والله انا لقيت اسم الموضوع جه كده بس فطست ضحك على تصنيفك للمعزه على انها عربيه هههههههههههههه 
شكرا ياغالى على الحضور اتمنى اشوفك بخير ان شاء الله 

ام احمد 

شكرا ياهانم لحضورك ومشاركتك والعنوان لقيته جه كده فى دماغى قلت حلو ولايق على الموضوع هههههههههههه 


اميرة 

اهى الصوره الى انتى واخدها دول اطفال المعزه الام السوده لو نظرتى بنظره سريعه هتلاقى معزه تانيه بيضه مطلعتهاش فى الصوره علشان خاطر بنت معزه تانيه هتلاقيها كانت مربوطه من رجله وشادتها ياراكل عليها علشان كده مطلعتش فى ولا صوره ههههههههههههههه[/frame]

----------


## ولاء نور الدين

و ربنا زي السكر ..
ههههههههههههههههه
ايه الابداع ده كله يا زيزو .. انا مش قادرة ابطل ضحك .. 
ومش عارفه مين  ولاد مين .. المعزة السودة ولا البيضا  ::  هههههههههه .. 
بجد تسلم ايديك 
 :f2:

----------


## ضابط شرطة

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

زي العسل يا زيزوووووووووووووووووو

تسلم ايديك يا جميل*

----------


## bedo_ic

يعنى يابنى انت عملت الموضوع ده و كل واحد يقولك كلمتين
معلهش يا زيزو يا حبيبى
تصوير ممتاز ... مناظر معبرة ... والحياة حلوة 
بيدووووووووووووو

----------


## summar

والقطة اللى تحت دى بتحرسهم ولا ايه


مااااااااااااء

----------


## zizoYAzizo

[frame="2 70"]
ولاء نور الدين

ههههههههه شكرا ياولاء اتفضليهم كلهم بصراحه الواحد مكنش عايز يسبهم ويرجع 

 :: 

ضابط شرطة

شكرا يامحمود وتسلم ايدك على الرد

 :: 

bedo_ic

كفايه والله وجودكم يابيدو تسلم ايدك وشكرا على الرد  ::k:: 

 :: 

يسرا

هههههههههههه ايوه يايسرا بتحرسهم  وخليكى مأمأى كده بقى  :f:  [/frame]

----------


## osha

ماحبتش آجي ايدي فاضية يا زيزو  :: 
خد دول واهو الحساب يجمع

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> ماحبتش آجي ايدي فاضية يا زيزو 
> خد دول واهو الحساب يجمع



يامعيزك يا امريكا بس معيزنا احلى واظرف وغاويه لعب ثانيا ايه المعزه الى زاقفه على رجليها دى احنا معيزنا الكل يجى لغايه عندها يا اوشا هانم هههههههههههه
بس المعزه التانيه دى الى غلبانه واقفه ساكته 
بردو معيز مصر لا يعى عليها  :good:

----------


## nour2005

المعيز حلوين اوي يا زيزو وخاصة الصورة التانية كلها رومانسية 





> ولعلمك المعيز من اكثر الحيوانات ثقافة وعلم 
> 
> لأن من أهم أنواع الغذاء عندها انها بتتغذى على الكتب والأوراق وتلتهمها التهاما شديدا


وتصديق لكلام قلب مصر انا كنت حاطة كتاب اللغة العربية 
على الطاولة دخلت المطبخ اشرب ورجعت فجاة لقيته اختفى  ::  

تسلم ايدك يا احمد وفي انتظار المزيد من الصور

----------


## ميمو المصرى

حووووووووووين حوووووووووووين أوووووى
تسلم أيدك اللى صووووووووووورت

----------


## Sanzio

ايه الحلاوة ديه ؟؟ 
رائع يا زيزو والله . تسلم الايادي . وياريت ما تحرمنا من الحجات الحلوة ديه 
فى امان الله .. 
ومنتظر منك الجديد بإذن الله 
تقبل تحياتي ..

----------

